

Wait, Don't We Want This Guy? - dm8
http://www.inc.com/eric-markowitz/asaf-darash-entrepreneur-deported-visa-error.html

======
pedalpete
The same story seems to be happening again and again.
[http://www.businessinsider.com/its-crazy-that-the-us-
kicked-...](http://www.businessinsider.com/its-crazy-that-the-us-kicked-this-
startup-ceo-out-of-the-country-2012-3)

Last time, due I suspect to much of the publicity that was garnered from the
lack of an available visa, Amit (CEO of CruiseWise) was given a visa to stay
in the country, and his company has continued and grown in the US as a result.

